# Anyone Living In Or Around Villamartin (Alicante) ?



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

Just wanted to get a feel for the area was thinking of including it on a list of potential places to rent before buying and just wanted to know if it has everything you'd need like shops,bars,resturants ect also is it a nice tidy place with a good expat community?
I don't need schools/beaches/employment but I would like a nice well kept and safe environment

Cheers from a wet yet again Ireland!


----------

